# Can I run with my Havanese?



## Risi (Jul 19, 2009)

Oban is now 8 months old and has an abundance of adolescent energy! I have jogged a block with him and he seems to enjoy it. Are there limitations on running with Havanese? Is there anything that I should be concerned about?


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I usually ran Henry's energy off having him chase a toy or me around the house when he was that age.
Hav fun !


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I have no knowledge, but this topic has come up before, so I thought it might help you. I'm going to re-read it, too:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6258&highlight=jogging


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

As a runner, I would say I'm absolutely opposed to jogging with your Hav!

However, walking long distances with them is fine, as long as you're paying attention to their needs.

Of course it's important to exercise them, and I do understand that throwing a ball or playing chase in the back yard for 30 minutes can easily rack up a good distance (1-2 miles). But that type of effort is MUCH MUCH different than a steady-state run such as jogging.

If you absolutely must jog with your Hav, I really wouldn't consider it until they are at LEAST 1.5 years old, preferably 2.

I do run with one of my dogs - my terrier/dalmation mix. She LOVES it. The longest run I've ever done with her was 12 miles. She was STILL dragging me at the end, and we were not going slow! But her stride is MUCH different than that of a Hav, and her build is also much different. She's very lanky and lean, definitely built for distance.

I do walk with my Havs, 2-3 times per week, and we go at least a mile on each of these walks. We do walk their pace, though, and I allow time to stop and sniff interesting things and to potty when necessary.

It's fun to watch them RLH and play and I know they cover a lot of ground, so it would seem OK to jog with them. I really wouldn't recommend it though.


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Okay, first it would be necessary to know what at what pace you run. I'm slow as molasses these days, and Mojo at 10 months is very capable of running with me at a 10 minute mile pace for a couple of miles. That is actually about his normal pace, and if I walk he is wanting to be ahead of me. 

If you run 8 or 9 minute miles, and more than two, I would say your dog may not be up to it. I certainly ran fast and far with my 40 pound mutt, who was always capable of going farther and faster than I, but a toy breed is a toy breed, and they are taking many steps to your one.

So the answer is, it depends on what your idea of running is, and it depends on your dog. And the problem with dogs is that they often will push to please you and you may not know if it's too much. With Mojo, I always know, because if he doesn't want to walk or run, he won't walk or run, and he doesn't give a hoot what I want to do if it's different. But you need to know your dog, to know if he/she will push beyond limits.

Always, you have build strength and endurance slowly, and remember that puppies are more vulnerable than dogs...which is why trainers will generally not allow you to begin agility until the growth plates are closed, at least one year of age.


----------



## Risi (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you for your advice! I also read the thread - but have to believe that these dogs can walk over a quarter of a mile! 

I run at about a 10 minute mile pace and my daughter (11) is probably a 12 minute mile. I think that if we take him for a slow one mile jog when he is a year old, he should be okay. It would be good for all of us  In the meantime, it sounds like tossing balls is the way to go!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

I always incorporate running/jogging into Beamers walks. He LOVES it...

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you can do it but you have to work him up to it in small increments. Back when we lived in Ohio, Belle (who is 5lbs) did the 2 5k's for dog fundraisers with my husband. Belle is a very active busy body. Dora is my slower at your own pace dog and we walked it and at one point she decided she was done and I had to carry her-lol! They are just two different dogs.

The advice from dog friends was to slowly work her up to it (.25, .5, etc.), to go at a slow pace- they have to take a lot of steps for your jog, and stop for water frequently. The 5k had a water station every .25 mile for the dogs. Belle loved it! I think the only thing with dogs is that you need to be careful and it is best to know them well as some of them will keep going no matter what (Isabelle is very much like this)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Risi said:


> Thank you for your advice! I also read the thread - but have to believe that these dogs can walk over a quarter of a mile!
> 
> I run at about a 10 minute mile pace and my daughter (11) is probably a 12 minute mile. I think that if we take him for a slow one mile jog when he is a year old, he should be okay. It would be good for all of us  In the meantime, it sounds like tossing balls is the way to go!


When it comes to a (brisk) HUMAN walking pace (meaning that the Hav is trotting by your side) Havs that don't have some physical problem that prevents should be able to go for WAY longer than 1/4 mile! Kodi has been doing 2-3 miles a day since he was about 4 months old, and comes home bouncing. We occasionally go on even longer walks. If we'll be out for more than an hour, I either bring water or make sure our path will take us past places where he can get a drink if he needs one.

That 's not the same pace as jogging (at which pace, the Hav would need to run the whole way to keep up) but at a good brisk walking pace, my vet said it was fine, even for a puppy and even on pavement. Like the others, I'd hold off on the faster pace, especially on pavement, until your guy's bones and joints have fully matured.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> When it comes to a (brisk) HUMAN walking pace (meaning that the Hav is trotting by your side) Havs that don't have some physical problem that prevents should be able to go for WAY longer than 1/4 mile! Kodi has been doing 2-3 miles a day since he was about 4 months old, and comes home bouncing. We occasionally go on even longer walks. If we'll be out for more than an hour, I either bring water or make sure our path will take us past places where he can get a drink if he needs one.
> 
> That 's not the same pace as jogging (at which pace, the Hav would need to run the whole way to keep up) but at a good brisk walking pace, my vet said it was fine, even for a puppy and even on pavement. Like the others, I'd hold off on the faster pace, especially on pavement, *until your guy's bones and joints have fully matured.*


I just want to re-iterate the bones & joints maturing point because I think that is the most important thing about using caution.


----------

